# Turkey Hunting North GA



## Jagter (Dec 20, 2011)

I am new to Turkey hunting, and the upcoming season will be my first.

Looking to hunt North GA WMAs, it would be appreciated if anyone had any suggestions.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 20, 2011)

Pick which wma you would rather hunt and start scouting. They all hold birds.


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Beaverdam, Blanton Creek, Big Lazer, B.F. Grant, Broad River. 
I have found the WMA's in N. GA. that start with the letter B have the most Birds


----------



## northeastassasign (Dec 22, 2011)

My tip would be to find the biggest wma and go to the most remote and hard to get to spot on it. These are the spots you find birds


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 22, 2011)

Timber1 said:


> Beaverdam, Blanton Creek, Big Lazer, B.F. Grant, Broad River.
> I have found the WMA's in N. GA. that start with the letter B have the most Birds





but in all seriousness, its gonna be hard to get a straight answer from anyone on this forum because it gets competitive on public land...you have about 4 months still before opening day...they all hold birds...start scouting..thats what ill be doing the second duck season ends


----------



## Gadget (Dec 23, 2011)

northeastassasign said:


> My tip would be to find the biggest wma and go to the most remote and hard to get to spot on it. These are the spots you find birds




 That's a good one!.........wait a sec....... you're being serious aren't you.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 23, 2011)

Brother you will find a lot of fine information here. Also a lot of the folks are more than willing to help you with tips and what not. That being said a lot of the guys here have worked their tails off scouting and multiple years of experience to find good spots. Don't be shocked when folks don't offer up places and spots on a platter. It is what it is turkey hunting is a disease and true turkey hunters are a different breed of folks. Once you have been around it long enough you'll understand what I'm saying. My best advise is to get you a couple of good calls and become good with them. Take what you watch on these hunting shows with a grain of salt. All that fancy calling will spook WAY more birds off then it calls in. Learn the lay of the land your going to be hunting, if your where he wants to be 90% of the battle is won. Use your woodsmanship skills and less calling. Public land in North Ga has birds, but it can be and if you hunt long enough it will be frustrating. Good luck and just remember when your there your hunting and not at work......


----------



## saltysenior (Dec 23, 2011)

the best suggestion anyone can give you is ''go hunting in the middle of the week''...


----------



## northeastassasign (Dec 23, 2011)

why would i be joking about that? Its true, birds are pushed/ attracted to places with little to no human pressure. They like their privacy. Thats why ideal turkey habitat is so hard to come by and why you usually end up walking so far back to find a bird on public land.


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 23, 2011)

northeastassasign said:


> why would i be joking about that? Its true, birds are pushed/ attracted to places with little to no human pressure. They like their privacy. Thats why ideal turkey habitat is so hard to come by and why you usually end up walking so far back to find a bird on public land.



Fortunately for us lazy hunters they like food and sex more than privacy. I am not sure I could find my way back from the middle of nowhere.


----------



## ragenkage (Dec 24, 2011)

Nothing you haven't already heard, but here is my $.02

http://www.grandslamnetwork.com/?q=node/9


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2011)

Timber1 said:


> Fortunately for us lazy hunters they like food and sex more than privacy. I am not sure I could find my way back from the middle of nowhere.





Depends on where the middle of nowhere is. Perhaps the corner of where Tennessee and northwest Georgia meet?


----------



## Gadget (Dec 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Depends on where the middle of nowhere is. Perhaps the corner of where Tennessee and northwest Georgia meet?





You been up that way Nic? That's a hard place to find your way back from.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2011)

Gadget said:


> You been up that way Nic? That's a hard place to find your way back from.....





I`ve been lots of places.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 24, 2011)

northeastassasign said:


> why would i be joking about that? Its true, birds are pushed/ attracted to places with little to no human pressure. They like their privacy. Thats why ideal turkey habitat is so hard to come by and why you usually end up walking so far back to find a bird on public land.



Really? :santatwo:


----------



## Gadget (Dec 24, 2011)

northeastassasign said:


> My tip would be to find the biggest wma and go to the most remote and hard to get to spot on it. These are the spots you find birds







northeastassasign said:


> why would i be joking about that? Its true\





ok Jagter so Cohutta is the biggest WMA in Georgia at 100,000 acres, it's also the steepest, highest, most remote and hardest to access. If you make the 10hr hike up to the top of the mountain there is where you will find all the gobblers you could ever wish for...........It's true, I promise; just ask Timber1 he was told the same thing so he hiked up there to find out...........


----------



## mountainraider68 (Dec 24, 2011)

since i have private land in north ga and can kill my birds no problem ill tell ya the best places to kill your long beard. either wilson shoals or russell have gotta be close to the best places to hunt ive killed no tellin how many birds on both and so far this deer season ive counted a lot on both if you get out there and give it a shot this year im tellin ya you'll see a tom without callin on one of these two WMA's. good luck man i hope you lay em out!


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Gadget said:


> ok Jagter so Cohutta is the biggest WMA in Georgia at 100,000 acres, it's also the steepest, highest, most remote and hardest to access. If you make the 10hr hike up to the top of the mountain there is where you will find all the gobblers you could ever wish for...........It's true, I promise; just ask Timber1 he was told the same thing so he hiked up there to find out...........



Just bad timing on my part. ...I should have got an earlier start. ....When I was lots younger, me and this friend of my dads just happened to arrive at the same spot one morning well before daylight. He has a key to the gate cause his friend has a bit of private land back in there and can drive up to the top. He offered to give me a ride in, but said they hadn't been hearing many birds in there this year. Then he says, if you want to hear lots of birds climb out over little bald and you will hear plenty. I'd go there myself but I'm too old to make the climb. Knowing this guy is a family friend and pretty honest guy I decide to check it out. Only thing is by the time I make the hike in its about lunch time and the birds have quit gobbling. Probably the reason I didn't hear any. The guy was even nice enough to call my dad and tell him not to expect me in til late. I told my dad he is a good friend to call so you guys wouldn't worry. My dad kinda grinned and said yeah, thats how turkey hunters are. ........It took me a few more years to figure out just what he was saying.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 25, 2011)

Timber1 said:


> Just bad timing on my part. ...I should have got an earlier start. ....When I was lots younger, me and this friend of my dads just happened to arrive at the same spot one morning well before daylight. He has a key to the gate cause his friend has a bit of private land back in there and can drive up to the top. He offered to give me a ride in, but said they hadn't been hearing many birds in there this year. Then he says, if you want to hear lots of birds climb out over little bald and you will hear plenty. I'd go there myself but I'm too old to make the climb. Knowing this guy is a family friend and pretty honest guy I decide to check it out. Only thing is by the time I make the hike in its about lunch time and the birds have quit gobbling. Probably the reason I didn't hear any. The guy was even nice enough to call my dad and tell him not to expect me in til late. I told my dad he is a good friend to call so you guys wouldn't worry. My dad kinda grinned and said yeah, thats how turkey hunters are. ........It took me a few more years to figure out just what he was saying.





You see Jagter.......... I told ya so.


Hey Timber1 I hear Gobble157 and Trizey will be hunting up there on top of Bald Mountain in your honey hole this year.....


----------



## northeastassasign (Dec 25, 2011)

You took what i said and turned it into something completely different. I was talking about places that actually hold birds.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 26, 2011)

northeastassasign said:


> I was talking about places that actually hold birds.





So you saying that Cohutta doesn't actually hold birds or have you "actually" hunted on top of Bald mountain and determined just that part of the WMA doesn't hold birds.........


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Depends on where the middle of nowhere is. Perhaps the corner of where Tennessee and northwest Georgia meet?


I do know most of that line running across there. If you go there make sure you got plenty bear grease on your mocassins, cause more than likely you gonna be standing right in the middle of Conasauga river.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2011)

Timber1 said:


> I do know most of that line running across there. If you go there make sure you got plenty bear grease on your mocassins, cause more than likely you gonna be standing right in the middle of Conasauga river.





Thanks Carter.


----------



## northeastassasign (Dec 26, 2011)

No i haven't hunted there, but i do know that it doesn't have as many birds as the particular wma's that i hunt and are talking about. I have one wma that me or my dad kills a bird off every year and one that i heard at least one gobble every time i hunted it this year. I would think that the top of that mountain wouldn't be an ideal spot for one just because i know they prefer valleys over mountain tops.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 26, 2011)

northeastassasign said:


> No i haven't hunted there, but i do know that it doesn't have as many birds as the particular wma's that i hunt and are talking about. I have one wma that me or my dad kills a bird off every year and one that i heard at least one gobble every time i hunted it this year. I would think that the top of that mountain wouldn't be an ideal spot for one just because i know they prefer valleys over mountain tops.



You don't hunt the mountains much do ya? These mountains are covered up with turkeys. In my 20+ years of chasing them I have picked up a few tid bits, they go where the food is no matter if it is straight up or at the bottom of the valley. Also I have also figured out that just as soon as you think you have them figured out they will prove you wrong.


----------



## northeastassasign (Dec 26, 2011)

Na i sure don't, i am just going off what i have read and heard from other hunters who hunt there. The people i have talked to say that they love to roost on the side of the mountain and fly down into valleys to eat or if they feel threatened just to fly to the other side of the valley. You probably know all about that.


----------



## antnye (Dec 27, 2011)

Timber1 said:


> ....When I was lots younger, me and this friend of my dads just happened to arrive at the same spot one morning well before daylight. He has a key to the gate cause his friend has a bit of private land back in there and can drive up to the top. He offered to give me a ride in, but said they hadn't been hearing many birds in there this year. Then he says, if you want to hear lots of birds climb out over little bald and you will hear plenty. I'd go there myself but I'm too old to make the climb. Knowing this guy is a family friend and pretty honest guy I decide to check it out. Only thing is by the time I make the hike in its about lunch time and the birds have quit gobbling. Probably the reason I didn't hear any. The guy was even nice enough to call my dad and tell him not to expect me in til late. I told my dad he is a good friend to call so you guys wouldn't worry. My dad kinda grinned and said yeah, thats how turkey hunters are. ........It took me a few more years to figure out just what he was saying.


----------



## Jagter (Dec 27, 2011)

looks like i need to make sure im fit and that my hunting boots have been properly by the start of turkey season !


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 27, 2011)

What I would do if I were you is find a WMA close to home and get to know it well. Dawson Forest should be pretty close to you. Allatoona WMA is another. If you want to drive a little further, John's Mountain is good. Berry College WMA. The NF around around Fort Mountain is pretty good. Cohutta has birds but they like their privacy and are hard to find. Most of the N. Ga. WMA's  have rye grass sown along logging roads and in wildlife openings. Early in the season when these start to green up they draw turkeys like magnets. Put in for the Johns Mountain Quota hunt. If you get drawn shoot me a PM and I will map you a few spots to go look at.


----------



## drewpatt (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't overlook Pine log, or Rich Mtn.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Dec 28, 2011)

John's Mtn and Pigeon Mtn both have a good many turkeys.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 28, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## j_seph (Dec 28, 2011)

northeastassasign said:


> why would i be joking about that? Its true, birds are pushed/ attracted to places with little to no human pressure. They like their privacy. Thats why ideal turkey habitat is so hard to come by and why you usually end up walking so far back to find a bird on public land.


 We found about 10 last year scratching on the side of the roadwhile we were driving in last year and have several times.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Dec 28, 2011)

Can't go wrong with just about any WMA -my Avatar is all public land birds!


----------



## Jagter (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks for the input guys !


----------



## jeremy1217 (Jan 8, 2012)

all turkeys in ga are south of fulton county FYI


----------



## coondog96 (Jan 13, 2012)

mountainraider68 said:


> since i have private land in north ga and can kill my birds no problem ill tell ya the best places to kill your long beard. either wilson shoals or russell have gotta be close to the best places to hunt ive killed no tellin how many birds on both and so far this deer season ive counted a lot on both if you get out there and give it a shot this year im tellin ya you'll see a tom without callin on one of these two WMA's. good luck man i hope you lay em out!



X2 on the wilson shoals wma,,it is slap covered up with birds but they are smart rascals,,you have to hunt them they are not going to jump in your lap.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't forget McGraw Ford. Its more than likely the closest to ya. Plenty of turkey to. Just don't never seem to be any signed out. Er I mean killed.


----------

